# Male or Female?



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 10, 2010)

I just want to know the ratio.

You're BIOLOGICAL gender 

I don't give a fuck what you think you are or thought you were destined to be.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 10, 2010)

There are no girls on the internet.


----------



## Icky (Oct 10, 2010)

you suck


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

Biologically female, mentally male, trans all to fuck.  You tell me.


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, I'm obviously a little boy because my fursona is


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 10, 2010)

Guy, well, I'm done here


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 10, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> There are no girls on the internet.


 The poll says othewise


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

I think I'll put "male" since it's what I should have been.

teehee.jpg


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 10, 2010)

gender is as useless as style. be who the fuck you want to be, you don't need to identify with anything.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I think I'll put "male" since it's what I should have been.
> 
> teehee.jpg


 
This is where the hate that keeps me alive comes from.


----------



## jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

what if you were born intersexed


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> This is where the hate that keeps me alive comes from.


 
Boy, aren't you cool.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 10, 2010)

Shartblaster said:


> what if you were born intersexed


 
Don't make up words



Ratte said:


> Boy, aren't you cool.


 
Nowhere near as cool as checking the wrong gender like you did.


----------



## Jude (Oct 10, 2010)

I was born as a male. I also identify as a male. I know, I'm pretty boring


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Boy, aren't you cool.


Boy, aren't you special :V

btw i am male this post is so important


----------



## jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Don't make up words


 
what if you were born intersexed


----------



## Aleu (Oct 10, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Don't make up words


 it isn't made up. It's an actual condition


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Don't make up words


 Intersexed is a word.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> it isn't made up. It's an actual condition


 
to google it is


----------



## Aleu (Oct 10, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> to google it is


 You're doing it wrong


----------



## Willow (Oct 10, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> gender is as useless as style. be who the fuck you want to be, you don't need to identify with anything.


 But..I identify as a boy because I _am _one. STOP SEXECUTING MEEEE :c


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> You're doing it wrong


 
I have a feeling I was doing it wrong since before I posted this.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Nowhere near as cool as checking the wrong gender like you did.


 
I didn't.  It's what I am, just not physically.



FrancisBlack said:


> Boy, aren't you special :V
> 
> btw i am male this post is so important


 
go back to cananananada


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 10, 2010)

Well this thread is shot to hell and it's not even my fault.

Also OP,
http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php

I'm in your thread fucking with your results.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 10, 2010)

Willow said:


> But..I identify as a boy because I _am _one. STOP SEXECUTING MEEEE :c


 this made my night


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

Willow said:


> But..I identify as a boy because I _am _one. STOP SEXECUTING MEEEE :c


 
murrrrrsecution~


----------



## Beta Link (Oct 10, 2010)

Male, I think. I wouldn't know though, because I'm a bird and have no penis. :V


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well this thread is shot to hell and it's not even my fault.
> 
> Also OP,
> http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
> ...



I guess that means I can be a valuable apprentice if anything thanks CF next time I want to know something I will just ask you and save a whole lot of furry bs


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> I guess that means I can be a valuable apprentice if anything thanks CF next time I want to know something I will just ask you and save a whole lot of furry bs


 
Holy run-on sentence, Batman.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 10, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Holy run-on sentence, Batman.


 
So you cant answer a simple question and you are a grammar Nazi will wonders never cease.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 10, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> So you cant answer a simple question and you are a grammar Nazi will wonders never cease.


 
Ah, I see you're from Texas.  This explains so much.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> So you cant answer a simple question and you are a grammar Nazi will wonders never cease.


 oh lawdy lawdz iz dat sum raeg


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> oh lawdy lawdz iz dat sum raeg


More like calling it like I see it.



Ratte said:


> Ah, I see you're from Texas.  This explains so much.


 I see you are from Minnesota. This explains nothing to me because I don't make broad generalizations of people, based simply on where they live.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> I see you are from Minnesota. This explains nothing to me because I don't make broad generalizations of people, based simply on where they live.


 
Only because you can't.  ;3


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> More like calling it like I see it.
> 
> 
> I see you are from Minnesota. This explains nothing to me because I don't make broad generalizations of people, based simply on where they live.



More raeg?


----------



## Icky (Oct 11, 2010)

Beta Link said:


> Male, I think. I wouldn't know though, because I'm a bird and have no penis. :V


 
 hi5 bro


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> hi5 bro


 Get out bird we're making Mr. Texan Retard rage.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out bird we're making Mr. Texan Retard rage.


 -w- I know isn't it great.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> -w- I know isn't it great.


 yes it is.


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> -w- I know isn't it great.


 Ja, sehr toll zweifellos

(which..doesn't even make much sense to begin with..)


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yes it is.


 Well I'm all out of rage now what do we do from here? I had been wanting to pick a fight all day and it sort of got weaker and weaker so my fight didn't last long.



Willow said:


> Ja, sehr toll zweifellos
> 
> (which..doesn't even make much sense to begin with..)



Translation? Or at least explain what that means I'm lost -_-



Heckler & Koch said:


> Now we yiff.


 
k


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Well I'm all out of rage now what do we do from here? I had been wanting to pick a fight all day and it sort of got weaker and weaker so my fight didn't last long.


 Now we yiff.


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Well I'm all out of rage now what do we do from here?


 Awkwardly hit on the 6 females who have made their presence known.


----------



## Icky (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Get out bird we're making Mr. Texan Retard rage.


 
well can I help


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 11, 2010)

Texas is like a whole other country. Also, only steers and queers come from it. There are no girls on the internet or in Texas.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> well can I help


 Then do it faggot


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> well can I help



War is over buddy -w- we are all friends again maybe next time



Willow said:


> Awkwardly hit on the 6 females who have made their presence known.


 
Nah not interested at the moment.


----------



## Icky (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then do it faggot


 
but he said he gave up

and I'm not helping with the post-argument yiff



foxacongrimmSP said:


> War is over buddy -w- we are all friends again maybe next time


 
I was never your friend.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm a guy. A gay male human. And I'm happy as myself.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> but he said he gave up
> 
> and I'm not helping with the post-argument yiff


 Of course you wouldn't.

Birds are so lame.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> but he said he gave up
> 
> and I'm not helping with the post-argument yiff



all couples fight and then make up, you want in on the fight you gotta get in on the make up part to get over here you! <3


----------



## Ratte (Oct 11, 2010)

Uh, what.


----------



## Icky (Oct 11, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Uh, what.


 
I think the thread is now about convincing me to have sex with them.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> I think the thread is now about convincing me to have sex with them.


 Them? I'm not doing him I'm too busy rockin' out to Rush.

You do it.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Them? I'm not doing him I'm too busy rockin' out to Rush.
> 
> You do it.


 
Guys guys I got this, I can use my hand like any other day of the week. Besides I got a headache anyway.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Guys guys I got this, I can use my hand like any other day of the week. Besides I got a headache anyway.


 Then go hate minorities or whatever it is you texans do


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then go hate minorities or whatever it is you texans do


 
K


----------



## gdzeek (Oct 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> There are no girls on the internet.


 
yes there are... >_> theyre all on facebook though.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> yes there are... >_> theyre all on facebook though.


 
100x This 

I think you deserve to own the fucking internet for that comment alone, no I'm fucking serious.


----------



## Icky (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Them? I'm not doing him I'm too busy rockin' out to Rush.
> 
> You do it.


 
well can I come listen to rush


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> well can I come listen to rush


 Fine.

(I saw them in concert for the 2nd time a few days before my birthday. Best fucking band ever.)


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> 100x This
> 
> I think you deserve to own the fucking internet for that comment alone, no I'm fucking serious.


 
Holy shit dude, calm the fuck down, don't get a big dick over over it.


----------



## Bir (Oct 11, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> yes there are... >_> theyre all on facebook though.


 
I'm a girl. D: <


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> Holy shit dude, calm the fuck down, don't get a big dick over over it.


 
Cant help it, it turned me on. -w-



Bir said:


> I'm a girl. D: <


 
Do you got a facebook?


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Cant help it, it turned me on. -w-
> 
> 
> 
> Do you got a facebook?



Nice english Mr. Texan.


----------



## Bir (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Cant help it, it turned me on. -w-
> 
> 
> 
> Do you got a facebook?


 

Not one that I use. XP I hate talking to people, unless it's my best friend Cloudy or I have to tell my bosses something.


----------



## Icky (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine.
> 
> (I saw them in concert for the 2nd time a few days before my birthday. Best fucking band ever.)


 
Dude, that sounds awesome.

How high were you :V


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Bir said:


> Not one that I use. XP I hate talking to people, unless it's my best friend Cloudy or I have to tell my bosses something.


 
so its a kind of XD



Heckler & Koch said:


> Nice english Mr. Texan.


 
<3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a penis.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

Icky said:


> Dude, that sounds awesome.
> 
> How high were you :V


 Well none of us actually smoked anything but we did end up stopping to buy lots of food at a checkers on the way home...


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well none of us actually smoked anything but we did end up stopping to buy lots of food *at a checkers* on the way home...


 
Checkers AND Rally's FTW


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> checkers FTW


 This might be the only thing you've said so far that I can agree with. 

Though we call it Rally's here. Same difference.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Texas is like a whole other country. Also, only steers and queers come from it. There are no girls on the internet or in Texas.


 *looks at Sauvignon in dissapoint*


----------



## Bir (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> so its a kind of XD
> 
> 
> 
> <3


 

Yeah, more or less. In my opinion, if someone really wants to hear what I have to say they can call me XP (Which wouldn't work, cuz I don't have a cell phone. Bwuahahhaahha.) It's my own diversion for not speaking to people. Only the super important people know how to contact me >_>


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Bir said:


> Yeah, more or less. In my opinion, *if someone really wants to hear what I have to say they can call me XP (Which wouldn't work, cuz I don't have a cell phone. Bwuahahhaahha.) It's my own diversion for not speaking to people. Only the super important people know how to contact me >_> *


 
-w- only those in the know huh?



Willow said:


> This *might* be the only thing you've said so far that I can agree with.
> 
> Though we call it Rally's here. Same difference.


 
Even then its a might? XD btw fixed


----------



## Zenia (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm female.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I'm female.


 grats! ^^



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm female


 
Double grats! ^^ ^^



Willow said:


> ..you didn't fix anything.


 
Yes I did you just didnt look far enough back


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm female


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Even then its a might? XD btw fixed


 ..you didn't fix anything.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm female


 
That is extremely weird. I always thought you were male.

Unless you're fucking with us...


----------



## gdzeek (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm male without the fe



Commiecomrade said:


> That is extremely weird. I always thought you were male.
> 
> Unless you're fucking with us...


 
yes he is


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 11, 2010)

I was born with a penis... 


...and tits, and a vagina. :V


----------



## Mentova (Oct 11, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> That is extremely weird. I always thought you were male.
> 
> Unless you're fucking with us...


 No I'm not a chick

or am I?

You'll never know.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 11, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> That is extremely weird. I always thought you were male.
> 
> Unless you're fucking with us...


 
You know now that you mention it I think so to...... Oh well I will preform a damage assessment after work. That is assuming this thread is not closed to high heaven by then.



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I was born with a penis...
> 
> 
> ...and tits, and a vagina. :V



More the merrier right?



Heckler & Koch said:


> No I'm not a chick
> 
> or am I?
> 
> You'll never know.


 
Guess we never will, that's what makes it so fun.


----------



## Daberu (Oct 11, 2010)

Male.


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I'm not a chick
> 
> or am I?
> 
> You'll never know.


 A trap?


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 11, 2010)

Male, and happy to be one. Or maybe it's fake smiles from the realization that I'm in my room 24/7.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Oct 11, 2010)

female


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> More the merrier right?


 
Not really, I got myself pregnant when I accidently came in my own vagina. :V

Mental image in 3... 2... 1... 


trollface.jpg :3c


----------



## Karimah (Oct 11, 2010)

Female :3


----------



## Zex' Grey (Oct 11, 2010)

Male.

And since this has degenerated, let's make the last joke.

"In soviet Russia, Girls on the internet pretend to be men"

Also, If you look hard enough on the internet you could verify I'm male.


----------



## ShayneBear (Oct 11, 2010)

ungendered.

born with a penis and vagina, parents had my penis cut off at birth, pumped me full of female hormones growing up so i have boobs, but i actually have testicles where a woman's ovaries should be.

suck on that, faggot.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 11, 2010)

Singling out ass you're not gonna get, OP? :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 11, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> I just want to know the ratio.
> 
> You're BIOLOGICAL gender
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think you are or thought you were destined to be.



I am a dude...



Willow said:


> Well, I'm obviously a little boy because my fursona is


 
WILLOW, YOU MOVE THAT FORK AWAY FROM THAT ELECTRIC SOCKET NOW!


----------



## NythWolf (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't believe how fast this thread went to crap. 
LMAO

 O yeah I'm female  >@.@<


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> ungendered.
> 
> born with a penis and vagina, parents had my penis cut off at birth, pumped me full of female hormones growing up so i have boobs, but i actually have testicles where a woman's ovaries should be.
> 
> suck on that, faggot.


 Am I the only one that thinks it's fucked up how parents don't give their kid a choice in matters like that, instead of letting them decide when they are older?


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 11, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it's fucked up how parents don't give their kid a choice in matters like that, instead of letting them decide when they are older?


 
iirc the problem is that any operation becomes harder as a child grows older and the parents want to spare them difficulties

Could be wrong


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 11, 2010)

Blues said:


> iirc the problem is that any operation becomes harder as a child grows older and the parents want to spare them difficulties
> 
> Could be wrong


 Not really, the main reason is most people are too dense to understand what intersex is.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2010)

Biologically female, identifies as either gender.


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 11, 2010)

Male in all aspects.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 11, 2010)

as long as you keep humpin' the gender doesn't matter

follow this rule


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 11, 2010)

Female.

I don't think I need to go into any details :V (I hope not anyway)


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2010)

Biologically female.


----------



## Nekirae (Oct 11, 2010)

Female.


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 11, 2010)

Male. 

I'm unable of multitasking and only cry when I try to assemble furnitures from Ikea.


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a penis.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 11, 2010)

A chromosome in one of my homologous pairs is missing some alleles.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, there's more girls than I thought in here...

Too bad they're probably all taken or gay, though.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm a man! I go pee-pee standing up!


----------



## ghilliefox (Oct 11, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> A chromosome in one of my homologous pairs is missing some alleles.


 
why do you allways talk in bill nye speak? and if my memory from my 8th gdrade science class is right that makes you male?

anyways im a dude

btw i allways thought willowwulf was a chick


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Wow, there's more girls than I thought in here...
> 
> Too bad they're probably all taken or gay, though.


 Or jailbait



ghilliefox said:


> btw i allways thought willowwulf was a chick


 Well, yea, contrary to popular belief. I was only joking though and I think most people here got that. 
Because my fursona is male.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Girl, female, chick...whatever word you like to say..


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 11, 2010)

ghilliefox said:


> why do you allways talk in bill nye speak?


 
Because saying "I'm male" isn't as dramatic.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 11, 2010)

Male last time I checked.


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Male last time I checked.


 
Check again.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Check again.



I'll check for you.


----------



## ShayneBear (Oct 11, 2010)

Blues said:


> iirc the problem is that any operation becomes harder as a child grows older and the parents want to spare them difficulties
> 
> Could be wrong


 
nah, parents are just sexist assholes who would rather have one gendered child than the other =P


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 11, 2010)

Male.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 11, 2010)

Guess..


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 11, 2010)

hello to all the 26 females.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Check again.



*checks again*

Still biologically male. 



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'll check for you.


 
Tempting offer. ^^


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 11, 2010)

Female.


----------



## Willow (Oct 11, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> hello to all the 26 females.


 Ewwww it's a boy D:


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 11, 2010)

Willow said:


> Ewwww it's a boy D:


 
:< i guess you can be the meanest person in the world... >_>


----------



## Ames (Oct 11, 2010)

Willow said:


> Ewwww it's a boy D:


 
Ewww it's not a boy D:


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Ewww it's not a boy D:


 
shit just got real.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 11, 2010)

> Male or fucking female?


 "For your information, I have had a lot of girlfriends. Hot ones."

:V


----------



## STK (Oct 12, 2010)

I was male number 69!
Boo yeah, mother fuckers!

Tex: Then let's go get this big thing of yours...
Tucker: Bow chicka wow wow!
Tex: Oh shut up!


----------



## Fay V (Oct 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Wow, there's more girls than I thought in here...
> 
> Too bad they're probably all taken or gay, though.


 
Or just not into furries :V


----------



## Vriska (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm a male. 
LOLJK IM FEMALE.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 13, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Or just not into furries :V



Well, women do like it when I meow to them... haven't gotten one to sleep with me, though.


----------



## Machine (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm a lady.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I'm a lady.


 
WHOA-OH-OH HE'S A LADY


----------



## Ukal (Oct 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, women do like it when I meow to them... haven't gotten one to sleep with me, though.


 
Huh. Imagine that.


----------



## STK (Oct 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I'm a lady.


(That, that) Dude looks like a lady...


----------



## Machine (Oct 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> WHOA-OH-OH HE'S A LADY





STK said:


> (That, that) Dude looks like a lady...


Lol.


----------



## STK (Oct 13, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Lol.


 Pfft... ahahaha~<3
That with your sig... priceless.


----------



## Machine (Oct 13, 2010)

STK said:


> Pfft... ahahaha~<3
> That with your sig... priceless.


That was totally my RL expression, yo.


----------



## Ash (Oct 14, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> There are no girls on the internet.


 
..what's a girl?


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Oct 14, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Nowhere near as cool as checking the wrong gender like you did.



So... I don't like going all angrycrazy on forums, but... I feel the need to this time. Let is be noted that I'm not talking about you specifically, but this attitude in a very general sense.

PLEASE just F--ing stop treating anything you don't understand as bad or untrue. What feels true isn't based on what looks like the truth to everyone else, and people shouldn't have to deal with getting mean comments constantly. And people get attacked because of this kind of attitude, or get bullied and wind up killing themselves because of it. Someone else's gender is of a lot more importance to them than to you, so why not let them decide?

EDIT: I... was really RAGE when I wrote that. I still stand by what I said, the difference is now I realize I'm probably guilty of the same thing in a different circumstance, but am unaware of it. Take this post as general frustration at the world.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 14, 2010)

Mare_of_Night said:


> So... I don't like going all angrycrazy on forums, but... I feel the need to this time. Let is be noted that I'm not talking about you specifically, but this attitude in a very general sense.
> 
> PLEASE just F--ing stop treating anything you don't understand as bad or untrue. What feels true isn't based on what looks like the truth to everyone else, and people shouldn't have to deal with getting mean comments constantly. And people get attacked because of this kind of attitude, or get bullied and wind up killing themselves because of it. Someone else's gender is of a lot more importance to them than to you, so why not let them decide?
> 
> EDIT: I... was really RAGE when I wrote that. I still stand by what I said, the difference is now I realize I'm probably guilty of the same thing in a different circumstance, but am unaware of it. Take this post as general frustration at the world.


 
I think you got it wrong, but I blame the mistakes  in the OP, and the mixed up interpretations it has caused. Use of the  word "gender" over "sex" makes it extremely ambiguous. Some people think the question asks "what sex are you?" and are expecting a  definite answer. Others could be thinking social gender roles (note:  'gender' includes 'sex', so both are valid.. but not the other way around.) And a whole lot more  probably don't even realize there's a difference.

Though, the OP did ask for "BIOLOGICAL gender"... so, sex. There is only 1 answer, and position in society or how you feel do not change it. Penis or vagina.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm male.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Oct 14, 2010)

Last time I checked it was 20%, and now it's 28%.  Good for us.


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Oct 14, 2010)

It's still closer to 50/50 than my college major is... information technology at my school seems to be in the neighborhood of 10/90, and the school as a whole is 30/70. /random


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Oct 14, 2010)

Mare_of_Night said:


> It's still closer to 50/50 than my college major is... information technology at my school seems to be in the neighborhood of 10/90, and the school as a whole is 30/70. /random



at my school for IT girls make up about 1%


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 14, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> Don't make up words
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near as cool as checking the wrong gender like you did.


 
why don't you stop being a close-minded fuck for like five seconds :v


----------



## Zaraphayx (Oct 14, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> I just want to know the ratio.
> 
> You're BIOLOGICAL gender
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you think you are or thought you were destined to be.


 
Didn't read the thread.

Just wanted to let you know I voted wrong to fuck with your poll.

Happy birthday.


----------



## Jude (Oct 15, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> at my school for IT girls make up about 1%


 
There are literally TWO IT girls at my school. I had to drop out of IT because I couldn't stand everyone's lack of hygiene and seeing everyone trying so desperately to go out with them. It was funny at first, but now it's just annoying.


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> There are literally TWO IT girls at my school. I had to drop out of IT because I couldn't stand everyone's lack of hygiene and seeing everyone trying so desperately to go out with them. It was funny at first, but now it's just annoying.


 That's kinda sad, for all of this.


----------



## Mare_of_Night (Oct 15, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> why don't you stop being a close-minded fuck for like five seconds :v


 You're so much better at getting mad on forums than I am...


----------



## Jude (Oct 15, 2010)

Mare_of_Night said:


> You're so much better at getting mad on forums than I am...


 
Notice the ":V"

It means a sarcastic or cynical tone.

You dumb fuck :V


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

Female owo


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 15, 2010)

lol furry fandom is a sausage fest XD kinda saw it coming


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> lol furry fandom is a sausage fest XD kinda saw it coming


 
Yeah I did too, me and my fiance went to a furry con... well it's an odd sight when a male+female couple is a minority, and even a bigger minority if your not fat and don't smell bad. We did meet some decent people though


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 15, 2010)

Nein said:


> Yeah I did too, me and my fiance went to a furry con... well it's an odd sight when a male+female couple is a minority, and even a bigger minority if your not fat and don't smell bad. We did meet some decent people though


 
exactly why i am afriad to go to a con, I would be rejected for my normalness, well as normal people go, abnormal buy furry standards i guess ....SO MANY STYANDARDS....my head hurts


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> exactly why i am afriad to go to a con, I would be rejected for my normalness, well as normal people go, abnormal buy furry standards i guess ....SO MANY STYANDARDS....my head hurts


 
is it sad that when I think of most male fur's the picture of comic book guy from simpsons or bubble bass from spongebob come to mind?


----------



## Jude (Oct 15, 2010)

The mugshot thread gave me the impression that the majority of people in the fandom were good looking >:O


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

there's a mugshot thread?

>.> i bet it's full of neckbeards


----------



## MelodyDragon (Oct 15, 2010)

I am and always have been female.
I never put a false gender on any sites I am on.
Though I play male and female characters.


----------



## Jude (Oct 15, 2010)

Nein said:


> there's a mugshot thread?
> 
> >.> i bet it's full of neckbeards


 
Surprisingly not, actually.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Surprisingly not, actually.


i see, well I added my hideousness to it also xD


----------



## Willow (Oct 15, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> The mugshot thread gave me the impression that the majority of people in the fandom were good looking >:O


 I'm sorry :c


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 15, 2010)

Mare_of_Night said:


> You're so much better at getting mad on forums than I am...


 
not mad, homeslice. just, like, i hate stupid people.


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 16, 2010)

I happen to be the minority, a girl...


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

Girl here, male character for fun :3


----------



## Willow (Oct 17, 2010)

Bai said:


> Girl here, male character for fun :3


 High five o/


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 17, 2010)

Nein said:


> is it sad that when I think of most male fur's the picture of comic book guy from simpsons or bubble bass from spongebob come to mind?


 
yeah pretty much, went a Japan fest with a friend, I felt horrendously out of place being not over weight and slight out shape everyone else smelled funny and looked worse 



DrumFur said:


> The mugshot thread gave me the impression that the majority of people in the fandom were good looking >:O


 
...first thing that came to mind ...low standards >.>

...my standrards aren't very high for the record, 

bathe regularly 
keep your teeth as nice as you can
wear DEODORANT 
Dress nicely (not clothing with holes or that is obviously to small, and CLEAN)
and all of this applies for public use as well as private


----------



## Jude (Oct 17, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> ...first thing that came to mind ...low standards >.>


 
lol
At least good looking compared to the image of the stereotypical furry, and the people I hang out with.


----------



## Kyto (Oct 17, 2010)

What the hell is a female :V


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 17, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> lol
> At least good looking compared to the image of the stereotypical furry, and the people I hang out with.


 
yeah i posted in one of the mug shot threads recently, look like shit but eh




Koronikov said:


> this post to view it click the white arrow with a blue background :V


----------



## Jude (Oct 17, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> ...my standrards aren't very high for the record,
> 
> bathe regularly
> keep your teeth as nice as you can
> ...


 
Yeah, my standards aren't too high either.

Don't be overly masculine
Don't be overly feminine
Have good hygiene
Don't have too much acne
Don't be stupid.

All of this goes for either sex. I don't think I'm asking too much.


----------



## FullMoon (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm a guy... Bye.


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 17, 2010)

oh hey look we are dime a dozen now :V


----------



## Neiun (Oct 31, 2010)

oh hey look i have a vagina i'm so unique love me


----------



## Plantar (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a dude. And there is a decent ratio of girls to guys here.


----------



## grygon (Oct 31, 2010)

holy toledo...


----------



## Pine (Nov 1, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> The mugshot thread gave me the impression that the majority of people in the fandom were good looking >:O


 

I think most of the creepy looking neckbeards don't contribute to that thread(s), explaining why you don't see many.


----------



## Willow (Nov 1, 2010)

The number of females is almost half the number of males.

Not surprising though since this place is a gay sausage fest.


----------



## Delta (Nov 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> The number of females is almost half the number of males.
> 
> Not surprising though since this place is a gay sausage fest.



You're a gay sausage fest D:<


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, I'm a penis-haver.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 1, 2010)

This thread so goes well with 28, 29 and 30th rule of the internet.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 1, 2010)

Female. I may not always feel like it, but I have no intention of switching over. Besides, what use would my gigantic boobs be if I were a guy? :V
Haha no. But really, I'm surprised there are so many guys here, honestly. I thought that most animal-related things attracted flocks of females. I guess since this is a forum and not an image-based spamdump it's the opposite.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 1, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> Haha no. But really, I'm surprised there are so many guys here, honestly. I thought that most animal-related things attracted flocks of females. I guess since this is a forum and not an image-based spamdump it's the opposite.


 
Women usually don't think about having sex with animal-related things.


----------



## BloodyThunderX (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm a man, with a penis, and I like it.


----------



## Jude (Nov 1, 2010)

BloodyThunderX said:


> I'm into men, though I have nothing against females. I respect both genders for how they are, not just for their sex organs.


 
This poll is actually about your biological gender, not your orientation >__>

But I guess since you're a guy it doesn't matter anyway lol.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 1, 2010)

BloodyThunderX said:


> I'm into men, though I have nothing against females. I respect both genders for how they are, not just for their sex organs.



Um this is about your gender not your sexuality...

Never posted, I'm male and I have a penis and like it BTW


----------



## BloodyThunderX (Nov 1, 2010)

Rufus said:


> Um this is about your gender not your sexuality...
> 
> Never posted, I'm male and I have a penis and like it BTW


 
I fixed it.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 1, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Women usually don't think about having sex with animal-related things.


 Or do they?


----------



## TDK (Nov 1, 2010)

rainingdarkness said:


> Or do they?



DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 1, 2010)

TDK said:


> DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUN



The female mind is a scary, scary thing.


----------



## Candy (Nov 1, 2010)

Females also tend to like tentacles.

Furry fandom has tentacles everywhere


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 1, 2010)

I...don't do tentacles. Not interested.


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 2, 2010)

4channer? Lol. It's true though. There are barely any girls on the interwebs.


----------



## Aara (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, I knew that there are more guys than girls that are into the fandom, but only 30% of us!? D:

Weird, since it seems like so many of people who make art on FA are girls.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm whatever you want me to be.




Chimmey said:


> 4channer? Lol. It's true though. There are barely any girls on the interwebs.


 
I'd like to see you dig up something to prove this.

HINT: You won't find it here.http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/12/28/AR2005122801403.html


----------



## Oovie (Nov 4, 2010)

I bet there was a hermaphrodite somewhere who clicked this thread and raged. _Oh you guys_, you confuse me like nothing else with your penis and vagina, and boobs, and adam's apple. Oh whatever you may be sporting.


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 5, 2010)

I wonder what the % of lies are? =.="


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 5, 2010)

Rules of the internet =/= 4chan

It's a fucking image board, nothing more than that


As far as I see, there are plenty of females on FAF
Only 207 voted so far, and we have 60 females. I never thought I'd see 60.

I remember only about 30 of the forum members I speak with, so double it with female, and that's pretty big.


I'm not suprised
most FAFfers are internet nerds with some austrick fetishes, that go to e621 and occupy their hand for a whole day.
I don't think women like these kind of people.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

Male.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 5, 2010)

Jesus

Uhrg

Female


----------



## Mentova (Nov 5, 2010)

Damn this place is a sausage fest.

I guess it's not surprising once you realize 75% of furries are gay for some reason.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Nov 5, 2010)

61 furs lied :V


Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn this place is a sausage fest.
> 
> I guess it's not surprising once you realize 75% of furries are gay for some reason.


Oh hai I didn't see you thar :V

Your the reason we're so faggoty :3


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 5, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Biologically female, mentally male, trans all to fuck. You tell me.


 
Ratte is a tranny? What's with all the trannies on this board, especially the f to m ones? Seems like a waste of a good vag...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 5, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Ratte is a tranny? What's with all the trannies on this board, especially the f to m ones? Seems like a waste of a good vag...



She still has an anus if you're interested.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 6, 2010)

Meh. my last post sounded kinda dickish.

As someone who loves girls and everything about them, even their parts, to have someone reject those and want to remove them makes me a bit sad. But it's not like I'd ever get with them anyway and it is their body and they can change it how they wish.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 61 furs lied :V
> Oh hai I didn't see you thar :V
> 
> Your the reason we're so faggoty :3


Wrong you're furfag >=[


----------



## Yandere (Nov 9, 2010)

FEEEEMALE :V


----------



## DarknessHaven (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm a male.

"On the internet there is only Males, Males that are really Females, and Children who are really FBI." X3


----------



## FluffehWolfie (Nov 11, 2010)

Last time I checked I had the female parts..... *Checks again*  Yup, still all there!  I'm female!


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

silly furry...

THERE ARE NO WOMEN ON THE INTERBUTTS


----------



## Morroke (Nov 11, 2010)

AWFUL LOTTA LIARS HERE


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 11, 2010)

ALOT OF LIARS


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 12, 2010)

FluffehWolfie said:


> Last time I checked I had the female parts..... *Checks again* Yup, still all there! I'm female!



Yea um, due to security concerns on this board I'm going to have to check too. à² _à²


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 12, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> I don't give a fuck what you think you are or thought you were destined to be.


 
Dayum U cruel N' cold jes like me I don't give a F*** either heheh...


----------



## AshFox (Nov 24, 2010)

I am a Male Red Fox^^


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Nov 27, 2010)

Holy mother of god this thread is STILL ALIVE?!?!


----------



## Willow (Nov 27, 2010)

..is it sad that I don't remember what I voted?


----------



## Ames (Nov 27, 2010)

Willow said:


> ..is it sad that I don't remember what I voted?


 
Confused? :V


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 27, 2010)

Male and I luvs my equipment.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 28, 2010)

omigawd. D: I can't vote no mores.

Female.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 28, 2010)

I guess a lot of people don't know what "biological" means. lol
Difficult furries. 
I'm male, born male, and happy with what I got.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 28, 2010)

too many guys. :< 

straight male. :3~


----------



## Xavan (Nov 28, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> too many guys. :<
> 
> straight male. :3~



ditto
Straight males will become extinct by the turn of the century.
To bad I'm one


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 28, 2010)

I find it interesting that, when it comes to the real world minority, they are nowhere near the minority in this fandom.
Vice versa for straights.
It would be nice if there was no such thing as "minority", because people form a terrible habit of hating them for some reason.


----------



## Gongleboodz (Nov 29, 2010)

O_O; Jeez, I thought there was going to be more females than males.. -Coughs.-

I'm one of those few girls, though, hayy! ;D


----------



## Bir (Nov 29, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> I find it interesting that, when it comes to the real world minority, they are nowhere near the minority in this fandom.
> Vice versa for straights.
> It would be nice if there was no such thing as "minority", because people form a terrible habit of hating them for some reason.



I can't see the fandom hating girls. Maybe not being interested in them, but not hating them. xD



Gongleboodz said:


> O_O; Jeez, I thought there was going to be more females than males.. -Coughs.-
> 
> I'm one of those few girls, though, hayy! ;D


 
Same hurrr.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 30, 2010)

Bir said:


> I can't see the fandom hating girls. Maybe not being interested in them, but not hating them. xD


 Sadly, I'm talking about gays hating on str8s.  The drama is never-ending when you get those 2 groups together.


----------



## Pwnsausages (Dec 1, 2010)

Male. Who is straight. Looks like I'm the minority here...


----------



## Chilla (Dec 3, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> Sadly, I'm talking about gays hating on  str8s.  The drama is never-ending when you get those 2 groups  together.


 
I thought it would be the other way around 



Pwnsausages said:


> Male. Who is straight. Looks like I'm the minority here...


oh yea, im a male Who is straight too! are we the minority?


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 3, 2010)

This poll isn't exactly accurate. =/


----------



## Chilla (Dec 3, 2010)

new poll anyone?

why did this one get closed?


----------



## PATROL (Dec 3, 2010)

Chilla said:


> oh yea, im a male Who is straight too! are we the minority?


 Same here, stright male and single! so... wanna belong to majority? 

Just kidding! But damn that sounds so opposing! really now, we might be a minority but just as Meadow said, the poll isn't exactly accurate. And same goes with gayness here.


----------

